
A Python package for getting information about country - roy2k18
https://github.com/porimol/countryinfo
======
roy2k18
Country Info is a python package for getting information about country such as
ISO, calling codes, capital, currencies, states, area, border and others.

You may have a look and give feedback(s).

Github repo:
[https://github.com/porimol/countryinfo](https://github.com/porimol/countryinfo)

